# [DISCUSSIONE] Compro UPS

## koma

Una cosa a prezzo VERAMENTE modico (nn + di 50) che mi tenga la macchina accesa 10 - 20 minuti e che sia capace (una volta configurato) di spegnere la macchina.

Se ne avete uno da vendermi o da consigliarmi un sito. Non ce la faccio + a formattare. Ogni volta spacco uno schermo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Guarda  che a quel prezzo dubito che ti regga piùm di qualche minuto...

Io al doppio del tuo prezzo ho trovato un APC che non mi regge più di una manciata di minuti...

Piuttosto sono molto interessato alla possibilità che hai citato di gestire l'ups via software per fargli spengere la macchina in caso di black out continuato (utile se sono fuori casa...); non sapevo affatto di una simile opportunità

Mi informerò...

----------

## koma

ne ho comprato uno con la mia ex ragazza tempo fa.. nn ricordo quanto l'ho pagato ma non era una cifra spropositata durava 15 minuti e aveva mantenimento  corrente telefono e spegnimento via software al termine del tempo massimo di resistenza il tutto corredato di cavi e software anche per unix/bsd/mac/ibm mi pare fosse attorno ai 130 - 140 euri. Credo che di usato qualcosa si trovi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ti posso suggerire un qualsiasi UPS della APC... Finora me ne sono passati tra le mani un paio e tutt'ora stanno facendo il loro sporco lavoro.

Per quanto riguarda spegnimento automatico and co, ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata a APCUPSD... il nome richiama ovviamente alla nota socità di ups, non ti so dire se va anche con altri ups. Semplice da configurare e altamente adattabile alle più disparate esigenze... Puoi fargli spegnere la macchina dopo n minuti di blackout, quando rimangono solo n minuti di batteria, puoi fargliela riaccendere quando la corrente è tornata da n minuti... Insomma facile e potente  :Smile: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

io ho comprato 3 anni fa un APC UPS 350 VA pagato sui 70 euro (forse costerà meno adesso)... ho collegati due pc e un monitor, quando manca la corrente spengo quello da cui sto chattando adesso (+ avaro di risorse) e lascio acceso il serveruzzo gentoo (che non consuma nemmeno troppo), ieri ho avuto operai a casa e in + di 10 min di downtime apcupsd mi segnava ancora il 60% della batteria (che tra l'altro funziona da dio, c'è un ottimo howto in eng sul forum, se a qualcuno interessa lo posso anche tradurre =)

----------

## alex4988

a me interessa io un apc back-ups es 500

----------

## Ty[L]eR

domattina vedrò di farlo se non ci son problemi per i mod   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> c'è un ottimo howto in eng sul forum, se a qualcuno interessa lo posso anche tradurre

 

A dire il vero mi basta che mi posti il link...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ekkilo qua

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Non ce la faccio + a formattare.

 

ma perchè, che ti succede? ti si corrompe il fs? che cosa usi?

----------

## Danilo

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non ce la faccio + a formattare. 
> 
> ma perchè, che ti succede? ti si corrompe il fs? che cosa usi?

 

Credo che si riferisse a questo

<flame>

Ext3: mai avuto problemi (che mi hanno corrotto il filesystem)

</flame>

 :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Confermo anche io la bonta' dei prodotti della UPS (no, non li vendo, giuro  :Wink:  ) sempre usati in combo con apcupsd, ottimo e configurabile permette di spegnere la macchina dopo tot minuti di mancanza di tensione o una volta arrivati ad una determinata soglia di batteria.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io mi sono trovato MOLTO male con gli Ups Online (uno mi ha preso pure fuoco, meno male avevo l'estintore.. inutile dire che la casa madre si e' affrrettata a mandarmi un sostituto funzionante che io ho prontamente rivenduto) mentre ho soddisfazioni con gli APC.

il piu scrauso degli apc costa sugli 80 euro mi pare. e li vale.

ps. meno caro= batterie peggiori, che si fottono dopo poche ricariche. pensaci.

----------

## flocchini

Azz... ho cannato a scrivere, i miei 3 sono tutti APC (serie Back-UPS)

UPS non ne ho mai usati  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *koma wrote:*   

> Una cosa a prezzo VERAMENTE modico (nn + di 50) che mi tenga la macchina accesa 10 - 20 minuti e che sia capace (una volta configurato) di spegnere la macchina.
> 
> Se ne avete uno da vendermi o da consigliarmi un sito. Non ce la faccio + a formattare. Ogni volta spacco uno schermo

 

Questo potrebbe essere un pezzo carino:

 Mustek PowerMust 600+ 

http://www.mustek-rs.it/Categorie.asp?chiave1=INTER&campo1=CodCategoria_CAT

Non l'ho mai provato, ma me lo avevano consigliato...si trova ad un prezzo di ~50euro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo potrebbe essere un pezzo carino:
> 
>  Mustek PowerMust 600+ 
> ...

 

se posso dire la mia..

lo sconsiglio con tutto il cuore!

Ne avevo uno e ho preferito nn usarlo +. (fa schifo anche come solo tampone,cioe' senza controllo da pc)

1 - software vecchio come il cucu' da installare sotto X e pieno di bug

2 - ups che si mette a suonare senza motivo (ma soprattutto non si riesce + a zittirlo)

3 - spikes sulla linea di uscita (ho smadonnato come pochi dietro un pc perche' freezava!ebbene.. non era il kernel!! erano pb sull'alimentazione.)

l'ho buttato in un angolo!

consiglio vivamente come tutti APC.

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 - spikes sulla linea di uscita (ho smadonnato come pochi dietro un pc perche' freezava!ebbene.. non era il kernel!! erano pb sull'alimentazione.)

 

..ed e' proprio questo il problema: e' il modo migliore per fottere l'elettronica degli alimentatori dei pc, per non parlare dei monitor....

la roba buona costa...e vale. ma sopratutto... DURA NEL TEMPO!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Questo potrebbe essere un pezzo carino:
> 
>  Mustek PowerMust 600+ 
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Grazie...Vorra' dire che picchiero' colui che me lo ha consigliato......nonche' il tecnico del mio laboratorio...vatti a fidare..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

ricordo che il software era composto di 2 parti.

Un Daemon precompilato   :Confused:  e una interfaccia via X (sempre precompilata).

Funzionava correttamente una volta su 10. (ok... saro' stato sfigato io..)

Manuale inesistente.Un readme forse...

non picchiarlo dai  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## koma

```
http://search.ebay.it/APC_W0QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300QQsalistedinsiteZ101QQsonewuserZ1QQsorecordsperpageZ50
```

YUM  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3487468068&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:IT:1  Ho anche fatto l'offerta e NON provate a ostacolarmi i vostri PC si spegneranno MISTERIOSAMENTE per non riaccendersi + con tutto l'UPS fumante

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Grazie...Vorra' dire che picchiero' colui che me lo ha consigliato......nonche' il tecnico del mio laboratorio...vatti a fidare.. 

 

Che da quanto ne so io deve essere una personcina parecchio intelligente visto come ti gestisce la rete nel lab (e visto come hai aggirato le sue restrizioni....  :Laughing:  )

----------

## X-Drum

 *koma wrote:*   

> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3487468068&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:IT:1  Ho anche fatto l'offerta e NON provate a ostacolarmi i vostri PC si spegneranno MISTERIOSAMENTE per non riaccendersi + con tutto l'UPS fumante

 

figo! quasi quasi te lo frego! sono un mago delle aste su ebay! epoi a quel prezzo!  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

grrrrrr....   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3488759657 Ormai è mio  :Wink:  46 euro un 1000 non ho trovato molte info se qlc ne sa qlc.. APC 1000 COMPAQ

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

calcola che consigliano di cambiare le batterie dopo 3 anni, calcola quanto e' usato... e trai le conclusioni  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

devo prendere un ups per un paio di server

al momento stavo considerando gli apc perchè almeno sono sicuro che sono compatibili con Linux 

ma considerando che sono cari come il fuoco, qualcuno puo' suggerirmi qualche valida alternativa?

----------

## lan

mustek 1000VA link seriale funzioni di shutdown - Sparker ha l'800 io ho il mille  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Solo APC.

Non cercare altro e scegline uno di questa marca.

----------

## xlyz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Solo APC.
> 
> Non cercare altro e scegline uno di questa marca.

 

la domanda è d'obbligo: perchè?

----------

## gutter

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la domanda è d'obbligo: perchè?

 

Sono degli ottimi UPS, di una ditta seria e c'è un software per la loro gestione:

```

*  sys-power/apcupsd

      Latest version available: 3.10.15-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,767 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sibbald.com/apcupsd/

      Description: APC UPS daemon with integrated tcp/ip remote shutdown

      License:     GPL-2

```

che è davvero fatto bene.

----------

## luca82

Io ho comprato un Kraun... e sorpresa delle sorprese nel CD che viene fornito c'è anche una applicazione demone per controllare lo stato dell'UPS per Linux!!! Ancora non ci credo.

----------

## xchris

io ho avuto (e gettato) un mustek 600va.

Una cosa immonda...

protocollo proprietario...

Cavo fuori standard,software sotto X.

Frequenti rincoglionimenti del UPS (iniziava a suonare  alle 2 del mattino per nulla)

Ups ora: solo APC.

Ne ho ormai installati parecchi su linuzzo... mai un problema.

E' abbiamo il codice... cosa fondamentale.

E' inutile avere i binari e basta..

ciao

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho un UPS della Trust modello da 400.

Purtroppo è stato un regalo e come potete ben pensare la sua scarsa potenza mi permette bassa autonomia..ma meglio di niente per ora

Di software di gestione non penso ce ne sia, e non ho neanche provato a cercarlo sinceraente

----------

## xchris

all'inizio del post cmq si chiedeva un ups per Server...

se non e' per te.. ma per un cliente ad esempio...

non ci penserei 2 volte.. APC!

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non e' per te.. ma per un cliente ad esempio...
> 
> non ci penserei 2 volte.. APC!
> ...

 

Dato che in genere i clienti si innervosiscono facilmente per dei dati compromessi  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

anche se è un peccato che praticamente ci sia monopolio,APC offre garanzia e affidabilità. I loro prodotti sono a prova di bomba, ingegnerizzati alla grande, compatibili con qualunque cosa abbia un processore,e sopratutto, c'è un demone rilasciato GPL che ne permette la gestione, e che demone!  :Cool:  in pratica è uno dei molti casi in cui ci più spende, meno spende...

/nota... mi pareva ci fosse già stata una discussione simile sugli UPS   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /nota... mi pareva ci fosse già stata una discussione simile sugli UPS  

 

Per il motivo di cui sopra faccio il merge del thread di xlyz con questo.

----------

## Sparker

Per i PowerMust ora le cose sono cambiate:

e' supportato perfettamente da NUT, che funziona come demone, e parlano tranquillamente attraverso la porta seriale.

non ho mai installato il software proprietario

Sulla qualità dell'uscita non posso esprimermi, ma finora il mio Powermust 800 ha fatto il suo sporco lavoro, per quello che lo ho pagato

(e non ha mai suonato senza motivo)

100Euro per un 800Va sono una miseria

(poi se uno ha i soldi per andare su un UPS, ovviamente meglio. io non li ho)

----------

## makoomba

per i server ho un elsist onda 2000VA, regge 4 server + router + 2 switch per circa 2 ore.

nut gestisce senza problemi lo spegnimento e l'accensione di tutte le macchine.

per i client uso degli atlantis-land da 600va, non ricordo esattamente il modello ma li ho pagati circa 70-80 euro e sono supportati da nut.

----------

## ataraxic

Io ho tovato un trust 800 (http://www.bcscomputer.it/cat528.htm) a poco più di 50 euro.

Per le mie necessità (putroppo a casa mia succede spesso che salti corrente per colpa di un salvavita un po' troppo "premuroso" e così mi farebbe comodo una manciata di minuti per poter riattivare corrente) mi sembra una buona occasione: commenti e/o suggerimenti sono graditi!

Certo l'ups in questione non possiede la possibilità di spegnere il pc via seriale, ma ripeto, la cosa mi interessa poco, almeno per il momento.

----------

## btbbass

io avevo lo stesso problema di salvavita premuroso... a volte saltava solo cercando di accendere il computer, per il picco di tensione... risolto cambiando, salvavita, per lo meno è una soluzione definitiva...

----------

## shev

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> io avevo lo stesso problema di salvavita premuroso... a volte saltava solo cercando di accendere il computer, per il picco di tensione... risolto cambiando, salvavita, per lo meno è una soluzione definitiva...

 

Quoto: cambia salvavita mettendone uno più massiccio, spendi meno e risolvi nel modo corretto un problema. Ci sono passato anch'io, ora mi salta solo se supero i kW che ho a disposizione, quindi un UPS può comunque servire e non essere un cattivo investimento, ma il salvavita se puoi cambialo (oltre a risparmiare il pc risparmi anche tutto il resto  :Smile:  ).

In ogni caso, sottoscrivo il consiglio di andare su prodotti APC: imho non troppo cari e di qualità/affidabilità certa.

----------

## xlyz

e apc sia  :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e apc sia 

 

Ottima scelta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lan

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   e apc sia  
> 
> Ottima scelta 

 

evidentemente sei pieno di soldini  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non credo sia una questione di soldi, per pochi euri in piu ti prendi un prodotto eterno, calcolando che devi solo cambiare le batterie negli anni, e in percentuale costano MOLTO POCO.

io ho un APC 2200 e un 650 e sono ipersoddisfatto!

----------

## stefanonafets

In azienda ci si sono spaccati un paio di Onda (nn mi ricordo assolutamente i modelli), che però non so quanti anni avevano (+ che spaccati si sono consumate le batterie, indi direi che è cosa normale...).

A casa ho un DAKER Niky da 400VA, nn avendo bisogno di assicurarmi ore di corrente, questo mi basta.

L'ho trovato efficente, però la documentazione è scarsa e nella scatola nn c'è il caavo...

Scaricando il software di gestione dello stesso, all'interno c'è un pdf con le indicazioni per costruirsi il cavo (da RJ-11 a DB9/DB25).

Purtroppo nn ho ancora trovato un connettore DB9 per fare il cavetto e testare il software...

----------

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti dalle mie parti c'è stato un piccolo temporale, niente di che se non che uno sbalzo di corrente ha fatto riavviare la mia macchina facendomi imprecare (nessun danno grave ma non è mai una bella cosa quando capita  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Mi sono quindi deciso ad attivarmi per procurarmi un UPS (possibilmente con connessione seriale).

Voi avete qualche esperienza, me ne potete consigliare/sconsigliare alcuni ? gentoo ne supporta alcuni meglio di altri ? alcuni non sono proprio utilizzabili sotto linux ? Fatemi sapere, grazie  :Very Happy: 

/EDIT ho sbagliato ad aprirlo, non ho cercato prima e adesso mi pento.Last edited by Kernel78 on Mon Jul 18, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'è già un altro topic che parla di ups. Prova a dare uno sguardo a quello

----------

## flocchini

Per mia esperienza (ma anche parecchi altri sul forum la pensavano come me) il top sono gli APC, manovrabili in 1000modi diversi con apcupsd, la superiorita' e' tale da rendere quasi inutile qualsiasi altra dissertazione su eventuali alternative. Compra APC e basta  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Compra APC e basta 

 

Concordo, APC rulez  :Smile: 

Leggiti anche questo e quest'altro thread!!

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, grazie a tutti ma già dopo il post di ProT-0-TypE mi sono messo a cercare e ho trovato altri 3d interessanti.

Se questo 3d può essere chiuso mi si evita ulteriore imbarazzo dovuto alla mia mancata ricerca  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CarloJekko

non ho letto gli altri 3ed, ma per esperienza ti posso dire che apc è ben supportato dal progetto APCUPSd,

stessa cosa per gli Atlantis land ed upsilon 2000 che forniscono il cd d'installazione compatibile linux 2.x freebsd 2.x e 3.x

anche tecnoware, mustek e winpower, con un sw in java, supportano il pinguino... ma io ho scartato tutte queste soluzioni con un TRUST da 800VA che dura fino ad un'ora pagato 49 euro!!! Contro non si collega al pc  :Sad:  , pro basso prezzo, affidabilità e soprattutto 800VA!!! (ci collego tranquillamente monitor   un pc con discrete prestazioni ed il gateway fastweb) 

Ciao!!!

P.S. la trust non mi ha pagato... ma si sà quando una cosa è buona la pubblicità si fà da sola !

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non ho letto gli altri 3ed, ma per esperienza ti posso dire che apc è ben supportato dal progetto APCUPSd,
> 
> stessa cosa per gli Atlantis land ed upsilon 2000 che forniscono il cd d'installazione compatibile linux 2.x freebsd 2.x e 3.x
> 
> anche tecnoware, mustek e winpower, con un sw in java, supportano il pinguino... ma io ho scartato tutte queste soluzioni con un TRUST da 800VA che dura fino ad un'ora pagato 49 euro!!! Contro non si collega al pc  , pro basso prezzo, affidabilità e soprattutto 800VA!!! (ci collego tranquillamente monitor   un pc con discrete prestazioni ed il gateway fastweb) 
> ...

 

Non vorrei essere offensivo ma :

1)avevo già ringraziato tutti, dichiarato il 3d inutile e duplicato di altri

2)come io dovrei cercare prima di scrivere lo potresti fare anche tu  :Wink: 

3)a me servirebbe cmq in collegamento con il pc, altrimenti se parte la corrente e io sono fuori non si risolve niente (la potenza è nulla senza controllo)

VI PREGO, NON SCRIVETE PIÙ QUI, È INUTILE E INCASINA IL FORUM. 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DiMar wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   Compra APC e basta  
> 
> Concordo, APC rulez 

 

costano un fracco di soldi, ma li valgono tutti.

e poi hanno delle meravigliose batterie al piombo che puoi lanciare in testa ai ladri quando sono esaurite

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*    *flocchini wrote:*   Compra APC e basta  
> 
> Concordo, APC rulez  
> 
> costano un fracco di soldi, ma li valgono tutti.
> ...

 

hahaha  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di Kernel78 con questo.

----------

## waqtlgycrkhy

Hola gente,

qualcuno di voi usa un UPS sulla sua gentoobox? Ho la necessità di acquistarne uno, però sono indeciso sulla marca. Mi accontenterei anche di uno economico (sui 70 euro) che regga il pc il tempo necessario per spegnerlo. Sapete se con gnome power manager è possibile controllare il livello della batteria in modo da impostarlo per lo spegnimento in automatico? Altra condizione necessaria dovrebbe essere quella del silenzio: quando non è in funzione dovrebbe garantirmi un silenzio assoluto.

----------

## flocchini

se devi prendere un ups economico fai prima a non prenderlo. Senza scendere in tecnicismi, ups da 4 soldi hanno delle uscite che rovinano gli alim nel daily use piu' degli sbalzi dai quali dovrebbero proteggere la macchina. Oltre al fattore affidabilita' che e' naturalmente fondamentale.

Se vuoi un ups vai sul sicuro e vai su APC, poi lo interfacci alla gentoobox con l'apposito demone  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *waqtlgycrkhy wrote:*   

> *

 

Una sola marca: APC.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da waqtlgycrkhy con questo. Fare una piccola ricerca non avrebbe guastato  :Wink: 

Occhio anche a questo thread: UPS e PSU (aka alimentatori) con PFC active

----------

